
Golang Runtime for Deep Learning Deployment in TVM - crowwork
https://tvm.ai/2019/01/19/Golang.html
======
pjmlp
The best part is that not only is Go supported, there is also support for
Javascript, Java, Python, C++ and eventually others.

